# Any GRUESOME GOODIES Recasts?



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I bought ALL of the new Moebius Monster Scenes kits but would LOVE to have the GRUESOME GOODIES to go with it as I had them as a kid and adored the saber tooth rabbit under the bell jar -- I have seen them on ebay but they always go for big $$$ -- does ANYONE know if resin casts of this kit are still offered -- I stubled across one site a few months back that offered them but they seem to have gone away.

I am guessing that Moebius won't be doing this specific kit.

Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi drmcoy, the site i think was retroresin,i ordered one from them two years ago and have received nothing from them, heard nothing but complaints about them, stay clear:thumbsup:

Maybe Moebius will do the kit depending on how well the others sell


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think there was some talk about GG and and Pain Parlor coming from Dencom or Moebius if the first kits went over well.

Retro Resin used to sell a recast of GG but they seemingly bit the dust after receiving a lot of complaints.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

GG and PP are still a good possibility, just not at this time. I can't really talk reasons right now, but things are happening, and the reasons for delay will be clear soon!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Moebius said:


> GG and PP are still a good possibility, just not at this time. I can't really talk reasons right now, but things are happening, and the reasons for delay will be clear soon!


Ooooohhhh...Your cryptic messages like this always make me shiver with antici.....pation.


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks for the responses -- I'll sit tight and see what happens -- I really have no other choice as I refuse to pay big $$$ for the set....but if anyone ever offered resin casts OR an official re-release of the kit, count me in.

By the way, I don't slight those who ask big $$ for the original kit as I know it is quite rare...and while I loved the kit as a kid -- I actually played with them like they were action figures -- I can't justify paying three-figures for this for my collection.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> Ooooohhhh...Your cryptic messages like this always make me shiver with antici.....pation.


ME TOO...(Love the Rocky Horror reference:thumbsup
So I wonder what 'ol Dencomm is up too...any wild speculations out there???
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Still alive and kicking, team. Just so much stuff going on. Yes, Dr. Deadly has been lax to keep updates flowing on the site though he has been hard a work in the back room working on more installments to the Book of the Resurrection and also has some startling new factoids to share about the origins of our favorite Monster Scenes kits.
> 
> Thanks for your patience... it will be rewarded.


OK This is cool...
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I guess that being so busy is a good sign.Moebius probably have other projects on the front burner right now that are more urgent.We shouldn't lose hope.It would be a shame however,if the remaining Monster Scenes kits wouldn't be released.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Agreed xsavoie !!! I'd love to see them made:thumbsup: But I'm willing to wait and see what Moebius and Dencomm have up their sleeve...
Thanks for your patience... it will be rewarded.Quoting Dencomm
This sounds pretty promising to me:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Hmmmmm.

I betcha I have a good guess as to what Dr. Deadly is cooking up...


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I agree that Gruesome Goodies and Pain Parlor should be reissued. I am currently restoring GG and PP right now. They survived my childhood and my attic for many years,and will soon be done the way I should have done it when I was 10. If Moebius does repop them,they should consider casting the fronts of the lab machines (generators) in clear to allow lighting. I love that sabre-toothed rabbit too,and don't forget that cool glow skeleton. What dungeon would be complete without these frightening furnishings!!! Hey that would be a good name for a new set of lab gear for the MS series.:tongue:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> ME TOO...(Love the Rocky Horror reference:thumbsup
> So I wonder what 'ol Dencomm is up too...any wild speculations out there???
> Mcdee


Im sure whatever Dencomm has cooking for us its going to be a good one!:thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

wolfman66 said:


> Im sure whatever Dencomm has cooking for us its going to be a good one!:thumbsup:


... heh - heh ...


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Oh...the possiblilities!...I have a hunch I know what might be coming!

MMM


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DENCOMM said:


> ... heh - heh ...


Wild guess here but could it be the MOTM Godzilla kit?


----------



## leadfoot (Mar 26, 2009)

Let's just say that the Pain Parlor (I really need this) and the Gruesome Goodies are not re-released, what other options do I have. Is there a resin version?
Any help is appreciated, 
Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Right now it would seem there are no other options. I'd hold out for a while and see what Moebius/Dencomm come up with. If the production of these kits is being held up for some reason and not because they are abandoning the line, then we may be in for an awesome surprise!:thumbsup:


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

leadfoot said:


> Let's just say that the Pain Parlor (I really need this) and the Gruesome Goodies are not re-released, what other options do I have. Is there a resin version?
> Any help is appreciated,
> Thanks, Mike.



About the only option you have is to keep your eyes on ebay and find a cheap one.
I have the best luck buying parts lots or built-up kits when I want some classic plastic cheap.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Check this out...Original Gruesome Goodies and the Pain Parlor
http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/vegasman37_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ
...a tad expensive though...methinks I'll wait and see what Dencomm has brewing...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Checkout ebays buy nows think if there still on some guy seling parts alot Monster scenes stuff pretty cheap:dude:


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

I didn't see anything cheap on ebay, not when it comes to Monster Scenes.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

drmcoy said:


> I didn't see anything cheap on ebay, not when it comes to Monster Scenes.


Someone must have grabbed them then cause even though they were incomplete the ebayer had the whole set on different listings between 25 and 30 bucks each.But another alternative is to checkout www.bunkybrothers.com .I got a whole Aurora captain kidd kit from them untouched in the box but opened for $110.00


----------

